#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge wrong columns

## taichi56

I am using office 2007. I have a simple Excel file to import to word as a mail merge. But the mail merge is acting like it is starting at the first column and then moving forward, example.

Name: LastName, FirstName
ID: 
Date:

1   <1st>
2   <2nd>
3   <3rd>
4   <4th>
5   <5th>
6   <6th>
7   <7th>
Total Hours <TotalHours>

What is happening is the LastName, FirstName, ID and Date go in correctly. But then at the <1st> it starts with the lastName again, <2nd>FirstName <3rd>ID then <4th> starts with the next column. Cannot figure it out. Please help.

Yes the Excel worksheet has the same fields inputted just like my word document.

----------


## teylyn

can you *zip up your word doc* and provide a small sample of your excel file? This will be hard to remote-troubleshoot without seeing the details

You can upload a file by clicking "Go Advanced" below and then the paper clip icon, but you must zip the word file, otherwise it will be too large to upload


cheers

----------


## taichi56

Thank you for the response. I figured it out even though I have not had this problem before. I am wondering if it is OFFICE 2007 dependent. It looks like my fields were referencing the columns starting with column A as number 1. When I changed my headers to words it worked. Example:

I made <1st> First , <2nd> Second so forth. Not sure why that happened. Do I need to change something in my options maybe?

----------

